# Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Men's Weejuns



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

I got this email a few days ago about the 75[SUP]th[/SUP] Anniversary Limited Edition Bass Weejuns. Has anyone else heard anything about it. Are they quality? Are they Made in the USA?

I couldn't find much online. Has anyone seen them in stores?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Curious what you find out. I'd love a pair of their tassel loafers, but good quality. I really like the profile


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The only men's weejun in the 75th anniversary collection I could find on the GHB website is the Linwood. According to the description, it's both a "brushoff" and "full grain." It's anyone's guess what it's made of or where it's made, but at $75 off of $119, it's not bad at all for a pair of unlined, classic flat-straps. I don't suppose there's any kind of discount code in that mailer, is there?

I notice, though, that the Limited Edition description in the posted email describes combination heels and the Linwood is a solid rubber, so maybe there's a Limited Edition line within the 75th anniversary collection?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

DFPyne said:


> Are they Made in the USA?


Those fat fingers and hairy arms don't look Chinese to me!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Those fat fingers and hairy arms don't look Chinese to me!!


And yet, as every handsewer knows, you need two needles (one in each hand) for a proper saddle-stitched moc toe. My guess is those forearms belong to a pudgy hand model posing for the ad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Holy deception, Batman.

I've been hornswoggled!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Holy deception, Batman.
> 
> I've been hornswoggled!!


 :biggrin: I literally LOL'd and now there's a raisin lodged in my sinuses.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

At least it's a California made in USA Trad raisin and not some cheap knock-off Mexican M&Ms!!

(I pray)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> :biggrin: I literally LOL'd and now there's a raisin lodged in my sinuses.


ROFALOL. Hardline 42, you have to try not to 'snort' when you laugh out loud! :teacha:


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

For that price, I don't think it's made in the US.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm seeing them at regular price on the website. Was the sale limited to the "limited" color combinations?


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd pick up an anniversary pair if anyone sees where to grab some -- Thanks to a rain storm and a half mile run home, I lost a chunk of sole on my weejuns on Friday.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> And yet, as every handsewer knows, you need two needles (one in each hand) for a proper saddle-stitched moc toe. My guess is those forearms belong to a pudgy hand model posing for the ad.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


>


They're smooth, creamy, delicate, yet masculine.


----------



## Senator99 (Sep 30, 2011)

Allow me to jump in here...

These limited edition 75th Anniversary Weejuns are made in El Salvador and are indeed handmade (not Maine, but not China either, thankfully). They are really nicely constructed - all full grain leather, including the stacked soles. Check out the video here:






I included some photos of an a pair I received before they hit the sales floor below. This pair is actually for sale on eBay as they aren't the right size for me.


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice find - If they had been 10.5 I would have grabbed them from you!
Just ordered a blue version of the Linwood from Opening Ceremony - Can't wait now!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Can get them for ~$100 at Piperlime with the coupon code "LUCK". I believe it expires today.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

smujd said:


> Can get them for ~$100 at Piperlime with the coupon code "LUCK". I believe it expires today.


I took a look at the photos of the "wine" Linwood model on that site. The stitching on the strap is terrible. I mean 6-year-old-with-a-sewing-machine terrible. If that's the model they chose for the site photos, I can only imagine what I might get in the mail. No thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Point well made and taken! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

andrel42 said:


> Nice find - If they had been 10.5 I would have grabbed them from you!
> Just ordered a blue version of the Linwood from Opening Ceremony - Can't wait now!


What do you plan on wearing them with?


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I admit it's an unusual color at least for me, but I am sure they will look great with jeans or khakis - I will have to try and post if I find a nice combination!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have blue topsiders that look great with both jeans and khakis. I really like the blue tassel weejuns. My advice is to just wear the blue as though it were brown. Works fine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Senator99 should work in PR for Bass... if he doesn't already.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday (blue) sans shoe bags and shoe horn. The construction appears fine. The dye quality appears dodgey (based on my pair and ADG's), and, as ADG learned the hard way, they are NOT color-fast, so the traditional measures to knock the plasticy finish off lead to dramatic results. I'll stick mine in the sun for a week and see if they fade in a bit.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

https://maxminimus.blogspot.com/2011/10/navy-blue-weejuns-you-can-thanks-me.html
https://maxminimus.blogspot.com/2011/10/weejun-blues.html


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

I remember some folks - mostly girls but some guys - wearing dark blue Weejuns circa 1966 (could they have been a Bass 30th Anniversary promotion? How time flies...) and was nearly sold until leisureclass (Thank you!) linked to Maximinimus' saga with the pseudo-blue Weejuns. Seems like another example of "you can't go home again."

Has anyone seen the Linwood in "Brown 75 Sombra Seahorse"? It seems to be real leather that might hold up pretty well.

Now, as for the "Limited Edition" model 1936-640 Weejuns promoted above by one-time poster Senator99... does anyone know where that shoe actually available for purchase and if it comes in different (real) leathers/colors?


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

FYI: Piperline has a bunch of the 75th Anniversary Weejuns for 20-25% off.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up a pair of these 75th anniversary shoes at the local outlet store. Hand made in El Salvador and certainly the best looking shoes in the store - on sale too. The shiny two tone brush offs shown earlier in this thread were a little beyond the bounds of good taste even for me but I would recommend them to anybody under the age of 12.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Wow. Sky-blue Weejuns. Nice. About 100 coats of black polish might get them looking right again.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Can anyone compare the leather/construction of these to regular El Salvador Bass Weejuns? Is the leather any better or the same stuff? I have several paris of the standard Bass Weejuns, wondering if I should spring for thee for any particular reason.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Danny said:


> Can anyone compare the leather/construction of these to regular El Salvador Bass Weejuns? Is the leather any better or the same stuff? I have several paris of the standard Bass Weejuns, wondering if I should spring for thee for any particular reason.


Unless you are going for an "every Weejun ever made" collection, consider putting the money toward a pair of AE, Aldens, or the like.


----------

